# login script getting stuck



## alexenjen (Aug 3, 2000)

the following login script sometimes takes a while to load or go away:
1. I would like for it to load minimized
2. faster loading

*****************************************************************

net use n: /delete
net use n: \\pdc\users

net use o: /delete
net use o: \\pdc\home\%username%

net use p: /delete
net use p: \\pdc\sys

net use r: /delete
net use r: \\pdc\netprograms

net time \\pdc /domain:wcs /set /yes


regedit /s \\pdc\netlogon\MasterCat.reg

if "%computername%" == "CITRIX" goto CITRIX
regedit /s \\pdc\netlogon\regchanges.reg
regedit /s \\pdc\netlogon\templates.reg
rem The 'Immune Group' will not run these due to security controls
regedit /s \\pdc\netlogon\Disabledownload.reg

rem Only the 'Immune Group' has access to run these
regedit /s \\pdc\netlogon\Enabledownload.reg


regedit /s \\pdc\netlogon\trusted.reg

goto END
:CITRIX

regedit /s \\pdc\netlogon\proxy.reg

:END


call \\pdc\netlogon\log.bat LOGON


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Each drive letter will take a few seconds to a minute or 2 to connect depending on link speed. Other than that the only thing I can think of to save a few seconds is why not have it where the batch file looks for these files on the local drive and if they don't exist have it copy them down loacally and run it than trying to connect to network resources each time.

something like

copy \\PDC\Netlogon\*.reg C:\tempreg

If you want to find out the culprit that is causing the biggest slow down rem out a bunch of then run it and see where it lags or put in some pause settings so you can then check each line.

Look here for a way to minimie the screen of the batch file -

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=176197


----------

